# Fridays Fishing



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Started day break at the Indialantic Surf
just some small blues. Water clean high tide
at noonish.  
Went north to Cocoa Beach got there about 11:30 water dirty not a hit.  
Traveled south again to Indian Harbor Beach
small whiting.  The only thing that made the day was the Vacationers in their bikinis.
I spent more time watching and talking to her
then fishing. Gotta lovem.  Come back again and again and again .  She was 
Hot.    
T<------>Lines
Kozlow


----------

